#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεά χρημάτων χωρίς φόρο

## accounter

Η δωρεά χρημάτων προς οποιοδήποτε προκειμένου να αγοράσει η να κτίσει ακίνητο δεν υπάγεται σε φόρο δωρεάς !!!!

ΠΟΛ.1165/29.7.2011


1.* Με τις διατάξεις του τελευταίου εδαφίου της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 8 του ν. 3899/2010, θεσπίστηκε απαλλαγή από το φόρο για τις δωρεές ή γονικές παροχές χρηματικών ποσών, που καταρτίζονταν αποκλειστικά για την αγορά ή ανέγερση πρώτης κατοικίας από ενήλικο για τις οποίες (αγορά/ ανέγερση) η δαπάνη που πραγματοποιείτο (από 17/12/2010 μέχρι και 31/12/2012) δεν λαμβανόταν υπόψη για τον υπολογισμό του φορολογητέου εισοδήματος (απαλλαγή από το «πόθεν έσχες»), σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της περίπτωσης γ του άρθρου 17 του Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος.
*
Με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 28 παρ. 6 του ν. 3986/2011, οι διατάξεις της περίπτωσης γ του άρθρου 17 του Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος αναστέλλονται από 17/12/2010 μέχρι και 31/12/2013 και κατά συνέπεια αναστέλλεται η εφαρμογή του «πόθεν έσχες» για το χρονικό αυτό διάστημα για την απόκτηση (αγορά ή ανέγερση ή χρονομεριστική ή χρηματοδοτική μίσθωση) όλων των ακινήτων.

2. Με την παράγραφο 4 του άρθρου 33 του ν. 3986/2011, προστέθηκε παράγραφος 5 στο τέλος της ενότητας Α΄ του άρθρου 34 του Κώδικα φορολογίας κληρονομιών, δωρεών και γονικών παροχών (ο οποίος κυρώθηκε με το ν. 2961/2001), *σύμφωνα με την οποία εξαιρούνται από την επιβολή του φόρου δωρεάς και γονικής παροχής οι δωρεές και οι γονικές παροχές χρημάτων που συνιστώνται αποκλειστικά για την αγορά ή ανέγερση ακινήτων, εφόσον πρόκειται για δαπάνη η οποία κατά τις διατάξεις του Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος, δεν προσαυξάνει την ετήσια δαπάνη του φορολογουμένου.*

*Οι δωρεές και οι γονικές παροχές αυτές δεν θεωρούνται δωρεές και συνεπώς δεν θα υποβάλλονται οι οικείες δηλώσεις.* Διευκρινίζουμε ότι, ακόμη κι αν οι φορολογούμενοι υποβάλουν δήλωση φόρου δωρεάς για την καταβληθείσα δαπάνη αγοράς/ανέγερσης ακινήτου (στην οποία συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η αμοιβή δικηγόρου, συμβολαιογράφου, τέλη μεταγραφής κ.λπ.), όπως αυτή ορίζεται κάθε φορά στον Κ.Φ.Ε., δεν θα θεωρείται δωρεά και δεν θα επιβάλλεται ο οικείος φόρος ούτε θα συνυπολογίζεται σε μεταγενέστερες δωρεές του ίδιου δωρητή προς τον ίδιο δωρεοδόχο ή στην κληρονομιά αυτού.

Με την παράγραφο 5 του άρθρου 33 ορίζεται ότι η πιο πάνω διάταξη της παρ. 5 της ενότητας Α΄ του άρθρου 34 του Κώδικα φορολογίας κληρονομιών, δωρεών, γονικών παροχών, έχει εφαρμογή σε υποθέσεις δωρεών και γονικών παροχών στις οποίες η φορολογική υποχρέωση γεννήθηκε από 17/12/2010 και συνεπώς και στην αγορά/ανέγερση ακινήτου που πραγματοποιήθηκε από την ημερομηνία αυτή. Κατά συνέπεια, λόγω της αναδρομικής ισχύος αυτής, παρακαλούνται οι Δ.Ο.Υ. να προβούν, οίκοθεν ή κατόπιν αιτήσεως ή υποβολής ανακλητικής δήλωσης του φορολογουμένου, στη διαγραφή του βεβαιωθέντος και επιστροφή του τυχόν καταβληθέντος φόρου δωρεάς ή γονικής παροχής, για δηλώσεις οι οποίες υποβλήθηκαν σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του ν. 3899/2010 και αφορούσαν σε δωρηθέν χρηματικό ποσό για αγορά/ανέγερση πρώτης κατοικίας, το οποίο υπερέβαινε το απαλλασσόμενο κατά τις διατάξεις της παρ. 1 του αρ. 8 του ίδιου νόμου.





Ο ΑΝΑΠΛΗΡΩΤΗΣ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ
ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΟΥ

Ακριβές αντίγραφο
Η Προϊσταμένη της Γραμματείας

----------


## accounter

Με την ΠΟΛ.1144/4.7.2011, σας κοινοποιήθηκαν οι διατάξεις του ν. 3986/2011 (ΦΕΚ 152 Α΄/1-7-2011) «Επείγοντα Μέτρα Εφαρμογής Μεσοπρόθεσμου Πλαισίου Δημοσιονομικής Στρατηγικής 2012-2015».

Ειδικότερα, για την ορθή και ομοιόμορφη εφαρμογή των διατάξεων των παρ. 4 και 5 του άρθρου 33 του κοινοποιηθέντος νόμου, σας γνωρίζουμε τα ακόλουθα:

1. Με τις διατάξεις του τελευταίου εδαφίου της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 8 του ν. 3899/2010, θεσπίστηκε απαλλαγή από το φόρο για τις δωρεές ή γονικές παροχές χρηματικών ποσών, που καταρτίζονταν αποκλειστικά για την αγορά ή ανέγερση πρώτης κατοικίας από ενήλικο για τις οποίες (αγορά/ ανέγερση) η δαπάνη που πραγματοποιείτο (από 17/12/2010 μέχρι και 31/12/2012) δεν λαμβανόταν υπόψη για τον υπολογισμό του φορολογητέου εισοδήματος (απαλλαγή από το «πόθεν έσχες»), σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της περίπτωσης γ του άρθρου 17 του Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος.

*Με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 28 παρ. 6 του ν. 3986/2011, οι διατάξεις της περίπτωσης γ του άρθρου 17 του Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος αναστέλλονται από 17/12/2010 μέχρι και 31/12/2013 και κατά συνέπεια αναστέλλεται η εφαρμογή του «πόθεν έσχες» για το χρονικό αυτό διάστημα για την απόκτηση (αγορά ή ανέγερση ή χρονομεριστική ή χρηματοδοτική μίσθωση) όλων των ακινήτων.*

2. Με την παράγραφο 4 του άρθρου 33 του ν. 3986/2011, προστέθηκε παράγραφος 5 στο τέλος της ενότητας Α΄ του άρθρου 34 του Κώδικα φορολογίας κληρονομιών, δωρεών και γονικών παροχών (ο οποίος κυρώθηκε με το ν. 2961/2001), σύμφωνα με την οποία εξαιρούνται από την επιβολή του φόρου δωρεάς και γονικής παροχής οι δωρεές και οι γονικές παροχές χρημάτων που συνιστώνται αποκλειστικά για την αγορά ή ανέγερση ακινήτων, εφόσον πρόκειται για δαπάνη η οποία κατά τις διατάξεις του Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος, δεν προσαυξάνει την ετήσια δαπάνη του φορολογουμένου.

Οι δωρεές και οι γονικές παροχές αυτές δεν θεωρούνται δωρεές και συνεπώς δεν θα υποβάλλονται οι οικείες δηλώσεις. Διευκρινίζουμε ότι, ακόμη κι αν οι φορολογούμενοι υποβάλουν δήλωση φόρου δωρεάς για την καταβληθείσα δαπάνη αγοράς/ανέγερσης ακινήτου (στην οποία συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η αμοιβή δικηγόρου, συμβολαιογράφου, τέλη μεταγραφής κ.λπ.), όπως αυτή ορίζεται κάθε φορά στον Κ.Φ.Ε., δεν θα θεωρείται δωρεά και δεν θα επιβάλλεται ο οικείος φόρος ούτε θα συνυπολογίζεται σε μεταγενέστερες δωρεές του ίδιου δωρητή προς τον ίδιο δωρεοδόχο ή στην κληρονομιά αυτού.

Με την παράγραφο 5 του άρθρου 33 ορίζεται ότι η πιο πάνω διάταξη της παρ. 5 της ενότητας Α΄ του άρθρου 34 του Κώδικα φορολογίας κληρονομιών, δωρεών, γονικών παροχών, έχει εφαρμογή σε υποθέσεις δωρεών και γονικών παροχών στις οποίες η φορολογική υποχρέωση γεννήθηκε από 17/12/2010 και συνεπώς και στην αγορά/ανέγερση ακινήτου που πραγματοποιήθηκε από την ημερομηνία αυτή. Κατά συνέπεια, λόγω της αναδρομικής ισχύος αυτής, παρακαλούνται οι Δ.Ο.Υ. να προβούν, οίκοθεν ή κατόπιν αιτήσεως ή υποβολής ανακλητικής δήλωσης του φορολογουμένου, στη διαγραφή του βεβαιωθέντος και επιστροφή του τυχόν καταβληθέντος φόρου δωρεάς ή γονικής παροχής, για δηλώσεις οι οποίες υποβλήθηκαν σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του ν. 3899/2010 και αφορούσαν σε δωρηθέν χρηματικό ποσό για αγορά/ανέγερση πρώτης κατοικίας, το οποίο υπερέβαινε το απαλλασσόμενο κατά τις διατάξεις της παρ. 1 του αρ. 8 του ίδιου νόμου.

----------

